# R35 UK Quarter mile record



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

10.3 on the first run I hear without any launch control tuning. And obviously a very hot day. Well done Kevan, top design & build, top driving, great tuning by Ben.


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

That's awesome ! Well done to all.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Could do with some pics and a spec list too..


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Great job Kevan,:clap::clap: 

Do you fancy building the beast from the north to a similar spec over the winter????


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

thistle said:


> 10.3 on the first run I hear without any launch control tuning. And obviously a very hot day. Well done Kevan, top design & build, top driving, great tuning by Ben.


yes we produced back to back runs 10.3
i was hoping to have the new ap launch maps done , before we had ago..
im very very sure if this was to have been the case..
a 9 second quarter is very soon on the cards..

the very hot 28c weather didnt help
but musnt grumble 
139mph in 10.3..fully trimmed isnt to bad for the first attempt!!

thanks mainly to ben (gtc) and you john aka thistle for helping to get close to the goal i had set!! uk 9 sec r35 !!!!!!

maybe next time!! kk


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> Great job Kevan,:clap::clap:
> 
> Do you fancy building the beast from the north to a similar spec over the winter????


any time john....thanks for the tipps.. 

can i have your launch control ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Just got back from Santa pod. very hot day, but meant we had the strip to ourselves no ques. We could have done with a cool day, but we simply couldn't wait any longer ! I've have had sleepless nights about Kev's mega spec Seven Valley MotorSport GT-R. This 35 is something else. Built to the highest motorsport standard.

I will briefly list the spec but leave him to post his own build up thread 

It features the GTC 750R Power pack & Transmission parts and calibration 


Spec:

ENGINE/POWER UPGRADES

GTC 90mm titan race exhaust system
GTC titan 90mm y pipe
GTC 80 mm front de cat pipes w/ Zircotech coating
stage 3 hybid ihi/garret gt30 ball bearing turbos..ported manifolds..uprated garret actuaters
larger compressor wheel..inducer 52mm exducer 72mm..larger turbine of 54 mm 
1000cc id injectors
HPX maf sensors - in testing
twin 255 lt fuel pumps uprated fuel lines
fuel lab adjustable fuel regulator/ braided lines
GTC 80mm air maf pipes - prototype in testing
90mm k&n cold air induction system. (to be changed for ITG GT-R intakes)
GTC bar and plate intercooler
80mm intercooler hard pipe bov removed
GTC Big capicity Radiator 
two port seperate breather system/braide hoses. jic fittings /seperate tanks
polished inlet manifold
alloy power steering tank
alloy radiator expansion tank
alloy race spec water radiator/running liquid cool water mixture
GTC 14 plate clutch system & steel plates & shims
GTC gearbox cooler (water type model) inc additional radiator)
up rated gear box oil pump
GTC mech cir clips fitted to all major gears
Pentosin tranmission oil
GTC alloy gearbox sump(extra capacity)anadised blue
GTC alloy engine sump anadised blue
10/60 Castrol Edge oil
COBB Tuning AccessPORT NIS006
GTC custom tune

all parts from the GTC parts catalogue GTC Racing Technology and available from Kevan @ Seven Valley in Telford


Today we headed straight to our local Dyno for a power run. Although we do not like dyno's and map for the road we decided a power run then hit the black dyno santa pod














































750 foot pounds of torque. 735 hp. I will post up later comparision graphs vs stock & vs stage 2 remap dyno power graphs, but we had to dash out to pod.


YouTube - GTC 750R TITAN Dyno run


Arrived at pod 11.30 am, hot as you like but a ghost town quiet 

Kev normally runs on 22 in Iforged SUV wheels  but on his occation i convienced him to run 18in TE37's. These where leant to us by Ozz at Harlow japs, big thanks to Ozz Harlow Jap Autos Ltd

we ran using road legal Toyo R888's. Next time sticky tires is a must as we had wheel spin in first few gears on some runs



















Dymags on stand by 




















stunning light weight Cobra seats with GT-R logo's




















Best engine bay in UK ? i think so










80mm pipes with NO BOV




















































































We did 4 shake down runs. 10.3 @ 137.8, 10.3 @ 139 !!!, 10.3 and a 10.4











YouTube - GTC 750R TITAN Santa Pod Drag run


More to come from Kevan's Godzilla. Joe & Thistle @ Cobb Tuning have cracked the launch control. John Hatton was able to test it out yesterday but for some reason wouldn't flash on our car. We think this is worth .2 secs. IMHO Kev has a 220mph GT-R that can run a near 9, while drive to and from venue with oem manners, idle, gear change etc... nothing broke, she didn't skip a beat and only registered oem levels of knock

We were able to run the 10.3's on both race fuel 106ron and pure pump fuel 99ron shell, just a quick map change on the AP.


So Alex GTRSTAR, can you please hand over those R35 drag thropies hehehe


GTC Racing Technology - where the fastest R35's in UK go to


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

KK your GTR is the best modded one I've seen by a mile.

That GTC bonnet is absolutely stunning, and defo looks the nuts painted up.

BTW what LEDs are those? Dont look like the OEM DRLs....


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> KK your GTR is the best modded one I've seen by a mile.
> 
> That GTC bonnet is absolutely stunning, and defo looks the nuts painted up.
> 
> BTW what LEDs are those? Dont look like the OEM DRLs....


..led running light are are phillips after market..£130..oem are £800!!
they didnt make it go any faster! lol 

all carbon parts were supplied by gtc..bonnet is having gold heat protection
to protect "the paint"

cheers kk


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Amazing results well done to all involved :bowdown1:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

What was the 60 foot on those runs? 

You need some 140 mph+ passes to get it into the 9's on those tires. Order up some Mickey Thompson Drag Radials. Its what all the quick cars in the states wear.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> any time john....thanks for the tipps..
> 
> can i have your launch control ?


Kevan,

The TCM new map is awesome and i'm sure would have knocked 0.2 off your time. that would have been so close to your goal. 

Very very please for you mate but beware i'll be back:thumbsup: so want to do mine next???


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> Kevan,
> 
> The TCM new map is awesome and i'm sure would have knocked 0.2 off your time. that would have been so close to your goal.
> 
> Very very please for you mate but beware i'll be back:thumbsup: so want to do mine next???


fantastic stuff john...race you to 9s lol
the car did bog down alot and wasted so much time. with no proper launch facility .if only :thumbsup:...i didnt eat all day as you sugested!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice well done guys, love the look of your car kk..


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Kevan the new map for the TCM is brutal. Take care with your box or i WILL beat you to the 9's


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Great result guys! Well done Ben and to all involved :thumbsup:

Bring on the 9’s :smokin:

Ozz


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> nice well done guys, love the look of your car kk..


cheers thought i would try and get a running head start, while your hands are tied.. im sure you will be after me v soon..as well as john and alex!!

the problem we all have is once we break 9s....8s the next target:thumbsup:


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Respect for result reached in Santa Pod. 
But really don't know how people could spoil pretty look of GTR, by fitting ugly wheels, bonnet, cheap carbon bits, putting ugly promo stickers, on this pretty car. 
It would be nice for a young Fiesta owner from Essex, but not for GTR.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Hja-Ozz said:


> Great result guys! Well done Ben and to all involved :thumbsup:
> 
> Bring on the 9’s :smokin:
> 
> Ozz


thanks for letting me push your wheels along !!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
big help kk


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

DD31 said:


> Respect for result reached in Santa Pod.
> But really don't know how people could spoil pretty look of GTR, by fitting ugly wheels, bonnet, cheap carbon bits, putting ugly promo stickers, on this pretty car.
> It would be nice for a young Fiesta owner from Essex, but not for GTR.


its called being individual

are your ref to the 22" carbon rims or the 18" rays or 20" carbon dymags?

hey come on i did remove my led R badge 4u

ill ignore your other sour comments kk :blahblah:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

DD31 said:


> Respect for result reached in Santa Pod.
> But really don't know how people could spoil pretty look of GTR, by fitting ugly wheels, bonnet, cheap carbon bits, putting ugly promo stickers, on this pretty car.
> It would be nice for a young Fiesta owner from Essex, but not for GTR.


bit harsh


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

kk,


From the other santa pod thread, 

Standard - 11.81

John's GTR (full decat, custom GTC tune) - 10.8

So 1 second off for small-ish outlay..

KK (massive spec and build)- 10.38

0.5 seconds off with this massive build..


So given the expense and additional parts you've fitted to get down from John's 10.88 down to 10.38, what extra stuff do you or Ben think is going to be needed to get another 0.3 off?

Will it only be down now to TCM reflash and more drag biased rubber etc?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> cheers thought i would try and get a running head start, while your hands are tied.. im sure you will be after me v soon..as well as john and alex!!
> 
> the problem we all have is once we break 9s....8s the next target:thumbsup:


you will be waiting a while for me lol

i cant play out till next march 2011 :bawling: but 9s will do me (am sure my spec will achieve this), but i wont be chasing any 8s thats for sure lol...

i might be adding a few of your parts to my spec list lol..

cooler and rad looks nice


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> kk,
> 
> 
> From the other santa pod thread,
> ...


putting like that doesnt seem much does it..
and i thought that!!

put it all into perspective..
you not only have less time (all be it 1/2 second ect)
more importantly you go faster!!

in my case 10.3 secs i reached 139.1 mph
then you realise how difficult this is!!

i am hoping the lc will give me the .3 (i req)
but in reality..may be not!! can but have ago!!

at least now i can out pace a vayron!! how much are they?

kk


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> putting like that doesnt seem much does it..
> and i thought that!!
> 
> put it all into perspective..
> ...


LOL!

I appreciate that there is the rule of diminishing returns, i.e. spend more, get less improvement as it becomes tougher to eek out every 0.1 secs, but I wondered whether your guys had any ideas of whether this is a power issue, or more to do with traction?

From what John has seen with the TCM LC update via Cobb, that will certainly help, but are we going to need 800hp+ to get into the 9s consistently?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> LOL!
> 
> I appreciate that there is the rule of diminishing returns, i.e. spend more, get less improvement as it becomes tougher to eek out every 0.1 secs, but I wondered whether your guys had any ideas of whether this is a power issue, or more to do with traction?
> 
> From what John has seen with the TCM LC update via Cobb, that will certainly help, but are we going to need 800hp+ to get into the 9s consistently?


both a traction and a power issue..
how ever if you look at comparasons
eg switzer p800 10.48
or hennersey 813 bhp 10.5 you wouldnt think so!

in my case the grip i had !! re suspension tweaks and choice of tyres gave me a problem i didnt expect this with 745 llbs feet torque!!

i couldnt get the wheels to spin enough without launching!! 
the car bogged down..before it shot off!

i have no such problem with my 22" wheels on the roads


i also belieave if i ran a
higher octain fuel and lower air temps (not a 28c day!!)
this spec will be over 800bhp without further costs

both rollers and pod run was done in one day!!
not many tuners attempt this!!

i am going to hopfully improve in three directions
raise bhp to 800.......lc control from 4000rpm and camp their till the wether gets colder!! shouldnt be long

then ist to get into the 9s in the uk!!
and lots can ask..why!lol


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Well I cant wait til you do kk.

Put them phat-boy 22" ers on and let her fly!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Well I cant wait til you do kk.
> 
> Put them phat-boy 22" ers on and let her fly!


i nearly did...lol (they go with my 30kg lambo doors i was handy capped with!!)

its a balance between wheel spin..enough not to bog the engine and not to much to slow the car!!

also the more hp you have the harder the balancing act..

may be my suvs should of gone on..we had to leave (the pod)at lunch time 
so i will leave it to next time!
one way or another ..we will get their, very soon!!

with or without the fat boys! kk


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Great result guys :thumbsup: I assume that there's no burnout either to get some heat in the tyres? Is there a way of doing that with the 35 like a line lock or similar?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

KK,

The Launch will for sure fix the bogging off the line it is truly awesome........but you'll need sticky rubber to hold it from lighting up all the way down the strip. I am 100% sure with launch and best rubber you will make the 9's mate very very soon:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

KK fantastic:clap:

With a good launch, a colder day and probabky some drag radials, 800HP should get you well into the 9's. What was your 60Ft, you idealy need to on a 1.6 somthing? 


Rich


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Rich-GT said:


> KK fantastic:clap:
> 
> With a good launch, a colder day and probabky some drag radials, 800HP should get you well into the 9's. What was your 60Ft, you idealy need to on a 1.6 somthing?
> 
> ...


id love to tell you the 60ft time....but ben has taken the time slip
may be he will be so kind to post it asap


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Wow Great result!

Question:
How much does the driver weight?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

xcraft said:


> Wow Great result!
> 
> Question:
> How much does the driver weight?


13 .5 stone with his helmet


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> 13 .5 stone with his helmet


..but how big is his helmet.... :runaway:


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Should have my wife drive, only 8.1 Stone ;-)


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

xcraft said:


> Should have my wife drive, only 8.1 Stone ;-)


my wifes 7.2 stone but dosnt like to drive over 70mph

will she be able to knock off the 0.3 i req if i blank the speedo out so she dosnt realise how quick the car is?


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

kevan kemp said:


> my wifes 7.2 stone but dosnt like to drive over 70mph
> 
> will she be able to knock off the 0.3 i req if i blank the speedo out so she dosnt realise how quick the car is?


aah she just needs to get used to it ;-)


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Great work Kev! Youre leading the way in the UK when it comes to GTR tuning which means youre leading the way for the best tuning platform around today :flame:

I like what youve done with the styling, its individual, its somthing that people who drive their car as a status symbol will never understand!

I cant wait to get my car booked in for the 9 second treatment! 

Make her fly Kev, make her fly..


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> ..led running light are are phillips after market..£130
> cheers kk



Excellent result and am liking your individuality (Doors are still not my thing but if you like them then screw what anyone says) :thumbsup:

Where did you order the lights from and are they a good snug fit like the OEM ones???


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Great work Kev! Youre leading the way in the UK when it comes to GTR tuning which means youre leading the way for the best tuning platform around today :flame:
> 
> I like what youve done with the styling, its individual, its somthing that people who drive their car as a status symbol will never understand!
> 
> ...


i hope you like the styling i copied you lol team bonnets ah!!

next two weeks all your 9 second parts arrive!!

ill make her fly alex ill make her fly :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*Timing Slip*


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

1.80 is not a great 60 foot for a low 10 second pass. It needs to be in the 1.6's. A 1.6 should drop this car into the 9's.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tyndago said:


> 1.80 is not a great 60 foot for a low 10 second pass. It needs to be in the 1.6's. A 1.6 should drop this car into the 9's.



yup agreed. more to come :flame:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Closer look at some of the GTC modifications on kev's GT-R



New GTC Marston core Intercooler + 80mm Pipes no bov + GTC 80mm Intakes w/ ITG Filter + GTC radiator


R35 GT-R GTC Core Bar & plate intercooler 

This new intercooler will by far out perform the standard intercooler design and in the larger capacity gives no extra pressure drop to standard, the core itself comprises of a bar and high specification fin that is also visible inside the core, this design will allow maximum heat dissipation from both the external and external fin giving unrivalled performance. 

The reason that Marston's cores are so efficient is due to the fact the core fin content on the outside is the same as the inside, this helps dissipate heat more efficiently than any other core this is also patterned technology to aerospace so nobody else can copy it. The new GTC R35 Intercooler offers a 30% increase in surface air contact over standard, offering a total cooling package that is more than 25% efficient over the standard Intercoolers fitted to the car from the factory. Weight improvement OEM Stock 9.6kg GTC 8.2kg. This special cooler is known as 'bar and plate' and has been designed with a keen knowledge of thermodynamics. These are not the cheapest but are certainly the best in our opinion. These coolers are comparable to Secan coolers (£10,000) but at a fraction the cost! Any of the intercoolers on the GT-R market will work to a few degre's or another, what separates the Marston core is that it can keep the temps down when it's really needed, on the track or long hard Autobahn runs. Where the ECU will have to be pulling timing to keep temps down, the Marston can keep things cool and therefore the engine giving full power. Overkill for stock tune GT-R, but absolutely necessary for tuned hard use applications. The GT-R ECU will start to pull timing as IAT go up, from early tests with a stock cooler, on a 20 deg C day at WOT (120+mph) the IAT goes up to around 56 deg C, this will result in 7-degrees of ignition being pulled, which is circa 25hp. Our bigger Intercooler keeps the IAT below 37 deg C meaning keeping all the power with no ecu ign timing pull. massive intercoolers don’t work, it’s all down to core efficiency and air flow. Our coolers will have the same pressure drop as the standard fitment.

With 80mm Pipe work. No bov. Beautiful end tanks

Cores made in UK 

All Aluminium tanks that are fitted are made from High quality aircraft grade LM6 Aluminium. 

Intercooler specification 
Type – Bar & Plate 
Core depth – 97mm 
Core width – 658mm 
Core height – 240mm 
Max working pressure – 16 bar 
Max working temperature – 180 degree C 

Option 1 kit contains the following: 
Re core Original coolers 

Option2 kit contains the following 
1 off 600mm x 400mm x 70mm front mount air to air intercooler (keeps original Plastics) 
80mm Aluminium & Silicone pipe work from intercooler to throttle bodies 

Option 3 Kit contains the following 
1 off 760mm x470mm x97mm front mount air to air intercooler 
80 mm Aluminium & silicone pipe work from intercooler to throttle bodies 
Aluminium ducting to suit 

Option 4 Kit contains the following 
1 off Marston core 760mm x470mm x97mm front mount air to air intercooler 
80 mm Aluminium & silicone pipe work from intercooler to throttle bodies 
Aluminium ducting to suit 










































































































GTC Radiator











































750R Turbo

stage 3 hybrid ihi/garret GT30 ball bearing turbos..ported manifolds..uprated garret actuaters larger compressor wheel..inducer 52.3mm comp exducer 72mm..larger turbine of 54 mm +9mm and +16mm over oem the turbines are +8 over stock

Complete with Uprated Garret Actuator with 1.0 bar internal springs (with alloy cnc machined & bracket )
Machined in the UK, OEM turbine and compressor housings GT-R ball bearings turbocharger upgrade

*BALL BEARING IHI CENTRE CORES WITH MACHINED OEM HOUSING (FACTORY LIKE FITMENT, USING ALL STOCK FEEDS /WATER AND 

*OIL LINES. BOLTS UP TO STOCK PIPING AND INTAKE FOR EASY INSTALL)

*LARGER COMPRESSORS
*LARGER TURBINES , EXHAUST WHEELS TO REDUCE BACK PRESSURE.

The ultimate power upgrade for any GT-R, these brand new turbos feature fully dynamic precision ball-bearing core assemblies to dramatically reduce spool-up time and give maximum airflow. The fully machined and flow ported turbine housing and manifold assembly reduces exhaust back pressure and maximise gas flow, whilst retaining the original mounting points making the turbo a direct swap for the standard unit. The modified compressor housing is mated with a larger, high-flow compressor wheel which is specifically developed to give maximum bhp and torque with minimum lag. The uprated actuators feature an increased spring preload and durable, heavy duty mounting brackets.










































GTC 80mm intakes with ITG Filters - NO bumper removal necessary - in proto testing

These are the biggest possible air filters which will fit inside the bumper. Now here's the trick bit, the filters collapse and will fit though the small hole though into the front bumper and expand back into shape again, meaning biggest possble size air intake without bumper removal necessary. Also these airfilters do not have the front restriction like the k&n's do. Pipes made from 6061 Aluminium, superior flow design.

As previously mentioned, dyno graphs before & after intake fitted are never accurate, so we don't plan to advertise with such. But we will say these meet our crietria of following as closely as possible the oem maf curve, maf's will not max out on higher horse power GT-R's.
Have a look on the ITG website for list of clients who use them including Nismo in Super GT.

Again made in UK.











Gearbox GTC 14 plate clutch pack with Steels & shims


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Awesome result, congrats to everyone concerned!

I think a lot of us who visit NAGTROC were getting the impression that the top US tuners were way ahead of us in doing mega-power builds, but it looks like they better watch out for the limeys! 

I always knew the GTC bonnet would look good painted, but it really does look fantastic, especially in silver. Fit and finish way above other bonnets I've seen in pics.

As for the small-minded people who complain when anybody dares change the look of their car, they should stay on www.keepmycarstock.com...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

2010 European R35 Drag times. All times done at FIA approved Santa pod.

1st Kevan Kemp. = 10.33 @ 137.8 mph - GTC750R power pack. GTC Titan. GTC carbon. Cobra seats. 18in wheels. Toyo legal R888's. - Race Fuel
2nd Alex Arundell.....(GTRSTAR)....= 10.7414 sec - 133.37mph - GTC 750R Power pack (modified turbo) - (1000cc injectors) (76mm intake)- (GTC Titan full decat)
3rd John Hanton Johnhanton57)..= 10.8 sec - 127.58mph - (GTC Y-pipe- (GTC Downpipes) (GTC remap)
4th Ben Linney 10.8 sec - 128mph - (Titan full decat)- (intercooler- (GTC remap)- (GTC Carbon Parts)
5th Rich GT 11.08 @ ? - (GTC Remap)
6th Stephen Moore..= 11.0702 sec - 126.67mph - (GTC Titan full decat) (1000c injectors) (76mm intake) (hard pipes) (GTC remap)
7th Alex Ross Wilson..= 11.1538 sec - 126.20mph - (GTC remap)- (GTC Y-pipe)- (GTC Exhaust)
8th David Yu)..= 11.1598 sec - 126.61mph - (GTC remap)- (Akrapovic Y-pipe)- (Akrapovic exhaust) - (1000cc injectors)
9th Sander Daniels..= 11.2625 sec - 125.59mph (GTC remap)
10th Eftekhar Mohammed...= 11.5072 sec - 124.77mph (GTC remap)
11th Robert Smithers..(Robsm).....= 11.6093 sec - 120.16mph - (Y-pipe)
12th Nigel Sharman.....= 11.6468 sec - 119.96mph - (Y-pipe)
13th Paul Starky...= 11.6883 sec - 120.58mph - (Milltek Y-Pipe)
14th Paul Kemshall...= 11.8139 sec - 118.99mph - (Standard)
15th Mathew Fulton...= 11.8309 sec - 119.49mph
16th Mike Stack.....(Smikee).....= 11.8370 sec - 119.49mph 
17th James Clark.....(Titanium GTR)......= 11.8494 sec - 119.48mph - (Standard)
18th Ian Rainford....= 11.8553 sec - 118.53mph
19th Stephen Randall...= 11.9349 sec - 120.25mph
20th Geoff Clark...= 12.0291 sec - 120.26mph


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

10.3 is pretty amazing on totally street legal tyres.
Haven't the similar times in the US been on drag radials?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> 10.3 is pretty amazing on totally street legal tyres.
> Haven't the similar times in the US been on drag radials?


yup ams & spe used sticky thompsons. we'll try this next  :flame:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yup ams & spe used sticky thompsons. we'll try this next  :flame:


Hing went 9's on 20" drag radials, which have about the same construction/ tread life as the R888. 

You can only get so much sidewall under a 20" tire. The compound of the rubber from the Nitto 555R to the R888 is pretty close.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

tyndago said:


> Hing went 9's on 20" drag radials, which have about the same construction/ tread life as the R888.
> 
> You can only get so much sidewall under a 20" tire. The compound of the rubber from the Nitto 555R to the R888 is pretty close.


I thought drag radials would have much softer sidewalls than a track day tyre like the R888?

Anyway, no need to stick with 20s, looks like KK can borrow a set of 18"s when needed.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> 2010 European R35 Drag times. All times done at FIA approved Santa pod.
> 
> 1st Kevan Kemp. = 10.33 @ 137.8 mph - GTC750R power pack. GTC Titan. GTC carbon. Cobra seats. 18in wheels. Toyo legal R888's. - Race Fuel
> 2nd Alex Arundell.....(GTRSTAR)....= 10.7414 sec - 133.37mph - GTC 750R Power pack (modified turbo) - (1000cc injectors) (76mm intake)- (GTC Titan full decat)
> ...


how can u forget me ? lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> how can u forget me ? lol


doh sorry Jurgen mate, yes appears ive missed a couple out inc your 10.9 

Looks like James Titanium GT-R has done a complete list now


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


>


6.7 secons to 110mph
isnt that bad isit? for such a heavy car!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

very impressive... congratulations.

Not sure if you'll decide you need it but an R35 equivalent to a "grid dancer" 4wd/2wd switch and a line lock to allow a good burnout with drag tyres, would also see that 60ft tumble. I did a 1.56 sixty foot at full weight so you'll no doubt better that time. 

A 10.3 off a 1.8 sixty foot though is amazing, I've always thought that R35s seem to be able to pull better times than the BHP figures might suggest. I guess it's a combination of the quick gearbox and the way the power is produced but the fact that it is within sight of a 9 and did low 10s first time - like I say very impressive!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

blue34 said:


> A 10.3 off a 1.8 sixty foot though is amazing, I've always thought that R35s seem to be able to pull better times than the BHP figures might suggest. I guess it's a combination of the quick gearbox and the way the power is produced but the fact that it is within sight of a 9 and did low 10s first time - like I say very impressive!


Torque and a quick shifting gearbox. Torque wins races.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Also the change to 18" wheels maybe?

If I'm correct with the sizes? Going from 285/35/20 to 275/35/18 this would have lowered the gearing by around 9% - a bit like me changing from 3.7 to 4.1 diffs this would have definately helped acceleration and would probably lower times on a standard car too.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

blue34 said:


> Also the change to 18" wheels maybe?
> 
> If I'm correct with the sizes? Going from 285/35/20 to 275/35/18 this would have lowered the gearing by around 9% - a bit like me changing from 3.7 to 4.1 diffs this would have definately helped acceleration and would probably lower times on a standard car too.


we took three sets of wheels...22" 20" and 18"

only had time to do run with 18"

also because the weather was 28c we we advised by all the seasoned racers..to come back on a cooler day !!

then we shall tests all our wheels out

today the gtr gets 800bhp!! this will help lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

kevan kemp said:


> today the gtr gets 800bhp!! this will help lol


Bit off topic, but how far are you planning to go, assuming you're still running stock internals?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Bit off topic, but how far are you planning to go, assuming you're still running stock internals?


9 secs...goal!!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

kevan kemp said:


> we took three sets of wheels...22" 20" and 18"
> 
> only had time to do run with 18"
> 
> ...



Kevan, I'll post my personal best slip for you - it might (or might not lol) be of interest. I'm thinking most other earlier model GTR 10s time slips you might see will be with lighter drag cars or cars running mega bhp. I'm maybe a bit more relevant in terms of being a full (1750kilos inc. me) weight road car like yours with 768atw but "only" (compared to you) about 550lb/ft. I also run a sequential gearbox.

Anyways your quicker everywhere except the 60ft - here it is...


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work :thumbsup:

I like the no rear spoiler look

Iain


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

Whats being done to get those few extra horses? --- gets interesting when you are already at this level of tune!

SS


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

ERS35 said:


> Whats being done to get those few extra horses? --- gets interesting when you are already at this level of tune!
> 
> SS


more boost


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Really great to see so many cars on the list and some great times. I think Ludders has done a fantastic job in getting this going and hope some of you want to carry on with it. When you look back at how many people 'poo-poohed' it I'm glad to see so many people now recognise that it's a lot more challenging than you think.

Wait until you have to run on the Christmas Tree, rather than at your leisure! Now that will be a lot of fun!!! Who's up for some more?

Santa Pod - private test and tune day - 14 August 2010


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> more boost


no boost is now set at 1.6bar..NO MORE BOOST REQUIRED

although volumn of air "has" been increased (due to new stg three ball bearing 
turbo units with 72mm compessor exducers)are required because the intercoolers do not presure drop like many.and what air is pumped in "ends" up in the engine..(marston aircraft cores)

more mapping via ap/ben slight increase in ignition timing because of the cooler environment

slight more fuel presure via new pumps and reg

itg filter casings..new additional cooling ducts

reducing water temps alround by 20c using 65deg stat and new rad fan program in ap map from ben!! means water temp stays at 80c

this overal temp reduction helps all other temps to be kept in check!!

did i mention we run gearbox coolers as well!!

the 800bhp goal is on part of the story..how ever it must be run again on the rollers 2moz!!
also
camber front and rear (via new gtc arms) can be ,and will be adjusted 
to help put power down.

ap is now being programed for launches at 3000rpm upwards!!

and as you have noticed the weather is cooling!!

its a litle more involved than increasing boost levels..to keep things safe
and in control..all parameters including temps/presures we monitor
knock is no higher than oem...thats testimant to the quality of parts being used here.. kk


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

ERS35 said:


> Whats being done to get those few extra horses? --- gets interesting when you are already at this level of tune!
> 
> SS


appart from what has already been detailed
development of unique parts is ongoing..via svm and gtc

i think we all agree 800bhp is required..my 750 llbs ft of torque helps

but from my maiden 10.3 run i noticed how much power was being drained by
the hot 28c ambiant air temps from my 745 ggs

i read one us company achieved 9 with a wind chill of 30f (not fair)

ice charge coolers i thought are required! what!!

this will ensure very low induction temps are kept.no matter how much sun shine the uk beams down!

a charge cooler is basically a water cooled intercooler,
i just add ice into the water mix ..

yes i do have to bring it from a fridge...im not that cool..

i for one am not happy with 10.3..and will atchieve the 9s
for the uk

watch this space!

ps dont tell the yanks..lol chill kk:flame::flame:


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

Thank you for taking the time to respond, this thread of genuine interest to me. 
Congratulations on your recent achievement BTW !

Look forward to meeting you in the future.
Cheers

Scott


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

hi guys
just to let you know all new mapping seessions going well

800bhp is on the cards for sure!

early next week my gtr returns for independent testing

and will feature another uk record attempt on the black dyno ! asap

this show cases all products used


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

ERS35 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to respond, this thread of genuine interest to me.
> Congratulations on your recent achievement BTW !
> 
> Look forward to meeting you in the future.
> ...


hi guys
with so much r35 activity going on at base!
i am pleased to inform tests are running well and ahead of scheduel
our customers are seeking more and more power !
we have decided to launch our new 850R comb package with GTC
This will feature in our 9 second record attempt shortly.

the 850R package "main" core parts upgrades above the 750R packages you have read about,
consists of fully blue printed engines from SVM
using GTC partrs.
carrillo H sectioned connecting rods
CP fully forged pistons/ 4 high lift cam shafts

this spec also gives us a platform to test 1st gear kits and GTCs 14 plate clutch system to the limet.

watch this space ..full photos of build shortly
kk


----------

